# can I have a positive id on this?



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I belive it to be a serrasalmus spilopluera cf. do you agree?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

front


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

back


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice spilo cf


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, Red Throated Spilo.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

a mean one might i add


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just picked it up for $20 bucks, a hell of a deal.
thanks for the id confirmation, I figured it was a spilo cf anyway.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> just picked it up for $20 bucks, a hell of a deal.
> thanks for the id confirmation, I figured it was a spilo cf anyway.










sweet $20 and showing teeth


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Definately Spilo Cf.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice spilo cf you have nitro
dixon


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Good buy on a nice fish!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Good buy. Looks like spilo.


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

:nod: Red Throated Spilo


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Flawless Spilo CF...great pick up...!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I haven't been able to get a positive id on mine, (due to poor picture quality), but I can safely say that is the exact same fish, good to know


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone have a pic of a large spilo cf, im courious what they look like when full grown.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> anyone have a pic of a large spilo cf, im courious what they look like when full grown.


found this on OPEFE:
OPEFE on THIS page


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice CF, great coloring


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> anyone have a pic of a large spilo cf, im courious what they look like when full grown.


 mine is around 8 to 9 inches i dont know if some one of piranha fury mebers has one cf like this one


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

kinda funny how it looks like a cross between a Rbp and a Rhom lol


----------

